# Collections over the last few months.



## PDX-SPARKY (Mar 5, 2010)

I haven't been in the trade long @ all but I really find the vintage electrical equipment is really cool. Since getting into the trade about 9 months ago these are a few things I have been able to take home. 

Old Disco. Just pulled this one out today.:thumbsup:









This was one of my first panel changes, thought this was pretty cool.









Pulled this outa an old house.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice stuff!


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks like the start of good collection.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

That what I keep trying to tell the wife.. (It's a "Collection" in the garage) Her response? Will you ever use it? Bah....

I am hoping when I remove my computer museum out of there she will be happy.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

As long as you're not collecting typewriters, your computers can stay.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*was this a 3 phase house?*

Pulled this outa an old house.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice pic's.


----------



## PDX-SPARKY (Mar 5, 2010)

wasn't a 3phase house. When we were there most everything had been upgraded over the years, this was in a stairwell of the house in the original place, it wasn't serving any purpose and the HO said i could have it if I wanted.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

I didn't really think it was 3p but that is a 3 pole knife .
wasn't a 3phase house.


----------



## Conduit Phil (Nov 19, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> That what I keep trying to tell the wife.. (It's a "Collection" in the garage) Her response? Will you ever use it? Bah....
> 
> I am hoping when I remove my computer museum out of there she will be happy.


Will she _really_ ever wear all of those shoes in her closet?


----------



## Sprinta (Apr 14, 2010)

*3 phase house...*



RICK BOYD said:


> I didn't really think it was 3p but that is a 3 pole knife


Pole three was likely disconnecting the neutral.


----------

